# Levsin (Hyoscyamine)



## melissa1985 (Jan 31, 2010)

I was just prescribed this medication yesterday and I took my first pill today. I'm supposed to take it twice daily. Has anyone experienced any crazy side effects? Is the medication helping any? I read reviews about it last night and from what I read (19 reviews) they were all positive but it seems like they were only taking them as needed instead of regularly but my doctor clearly stated to take twice daily. What are your thoughts about this medication?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I took it regularly when my IBS was every single day. Some people only take it as needed as they have days when they don't have IBS so don't need it on the days when their GI tract is behaving by itself.No crazy side effects, but I did get some dry mouth which is very common. You may need to watch out for conditions where anyone can get heat stroke as you may not sweat as much as usual so may need to take more cool down breaks or keep a damp bandana you can put around your neck to help cool you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Has anyone experienced any crazy side effects?


What have you experienced?Keep in mind many meds have initial side effects that will wane off or lessen in intensity & frequency over time. You just began it yesterday.. I think you might want to give it a few days before making any judgements about it.The directions on my bottle say twice a day too. I sometimes take it a half hour before meals to slow things down in there. Other wise I use it as needed to take just edge off my pain. It may initally make you feel a bit sleepy but that should pass in time. The heat stroke side effect though is something you *will* have to continually watch out for. But that isn't too tough to remember. I hope you find it helps you.


----------



## Princesslele (Mar 5, 2010)

I used to take this medication all the time, I loved it, it worked great on everything I needed it for. I am now taking Bentyl, and it does not work half as good... Good luck, I hope it works for you!!!


----------



## GAgirl (Dec 1, 2010)

I have taken this for several years. The side effects seem to have gotten worse over time. Extremely dry mouth and eyes, headaches, blurred vision, eyes very sensitive to sunlight, dizziness, drowsiness. And an unfortunate side effect is that it dries out your mouth, so it is easier for bacteria to stay around the teeth. I have 19 cavities! Make sure you floss and use a mouth wash every day!


----------

